
Show HN: We made T Combinator, in case YC reject us today - harryhuang
https://twitter.com/t_combinator
======
sstradling
I like this (even if no-one else will comment).

You'll need a way to require re-tweets within 15 seconds, though, as with
iPaulGraham...

~~~
harryhuang
Haha thanks - yeah, tweet in 15 seconds or it fails you. iPaulGraham is
awesome.

------
mkremer90
Well that escalated quickly:

[https://twitter.com/matthewkremer/status/586623677673906176](https://twitter.com/matthewkremer/status/586623677673906176)

------
kidlogic
What is the company that you applied to YC with?

